# Stackemup Enneagram Typings with Instinct Variants



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

brainheart said:


> Yeah, that must be weird. Can you think of any other 4w5 sx/sp examples that resonate with you?
> 
> How about this?


That video is the best example I've ever seen of a 4w5 Sx/Sp being like me, especially from 0:35 to 0:50. I show that excitement whenever I'm talking to someone (scary, huh?), sometimes only in little flashes but other times it's a lasting excitement. Either way, that display of emotional intensity is always present when I interact with others. This is the first time I've seen an example of another 4w5 Sx/Sp showing this. Thanks for sharing it with me.


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

Bumblyjack said:


> That video is the best example I've ever seen of a 4w5 Sx/Sp being like me, especially from 0:35 to 0:50. I show that excitement whenever I'm talking to someone (scary, huh?), sometimes only in little flashes but other times it's a lasting excitement. Either way, that display of emotional intensity is always present when I interact with others. This is the first time I've seen an example of another 4w5 Sx/Sp showing this. Thanks for sharing it with me.


Glad you like it. I get like this too, only just with people I feel a strong connection to. That's part of the power of those relationships- I get very open, intense, and excited.


----------



## Bumblyjack (Nov 18, 2011)

brainheart said:


> Glad you like it. I get like this too, only just with people I feel a strong connection to. That's part of the power of those relationships- I get very open, intense, and excited.


That's great! I tend to get like that with complete strangers...or even by myself in public. Seriously, I usually walk around with a big smirk on my face.


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

I relate to the people typed 6w7 so much more than the 7w6s on this list. Megan Fox? Snooki? Anne Coulter?? Really?


----------



## Owfin (Oct 15, 2011)

funcoolname said:


> I relate to the people typed 6w7 so much more than the 7w6s on this list. Megan Fox? Snooki? Anne Coulter?? Really?


At least you don't get Hitler.

"If you are a 1w9, a person you might identify with is Adolf Hitler!"


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

funcoolname said:


> I relate to the people typed 6w7 so much more than the 7w6s on this list. Megan Fox? Snooki? Anne Coulter?? Really?


I think Kirsten Dunst, Jackie Chan, Ewan McGregor, Brad Pitt, Kate Winslet (and more) are cool. So maybe there are some who suck, but that's just going to happen. Sucky people have to be _some_ type.

Maybe you're a 6w7?


----------



## funcoolname (Sep 17, 2011)

brainheart said:


> I think Kirsten Dunst, Jackie Chan, Ewan McGregor, Brad Pitt, Kate Winslet (and more) are cool. So maybe there are some who suck, but that's just going to happen. Sucky people have to be _some_ type.
> 
> Maybe you're a 6w7?


It's posssible, but every test I've taken has come out 7. Maybe just a strong 6 wing. Yeah, not all the 7w6s were bad buut, ugh. Ann Coulter...


----------



## sodden (Jul 20, 2009)

funcoolname said:


> It's posssible, but every test I've taken has come out 7. Maybe just a strong 6 wing. Yeah, not all the 7w6s were bad buut, ugh. Ann Coulter...


She is tough to take, no question. But just because she is an example of your type doesn't mean you are anything like her. I mean, Paul McCartney and Britney Spears are listed as examples of the same type and stacking...


----------

